# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Torrona këtu!!!?

## FlashMx

Tungjateta

Kur kemi qene te vegjel blenim nje lloj embelsire qe ishte si hallvat pese lekeshe por ishte e bardhe dhe behej me te bardhen e vezes etj etj. Ishte shume e shijshme te shkrihej ne goje. Normalisht prodhim shpie. Desha te di nese ndonjeri prej jush e ka provuar me pare kete embelsire ??

----------


## MI CORAZON

E ke fjalen per torrona apo per mafishe ? 
Se mafishet jane me te lehta per tu bere ne shtepi.Cdo christmas me sjellin nga dy pako me torrona prodhim Miamian(lol)...aty jane ne dollap jane bo stiv, se jane aq te forta sa duhet plumb me i shpu. 

Recete torrone : 

Torrone is a traditional Italian candy that is served during the Christmas holidays. It can also be enjoyed at other times of the year!

Parchment Paper
8 oz honey
2 egg whites
1 cup sugar
2 Tbsp water
1 lb blanched almonds
1/2 lb hazelnuts
2 tsp candied orange peel, diced
1 tsp grated lemon zest

Cook the honey in a double boiler for 1 1/2 hours stirring frequently. Beat the egg whites to the point of stiff peaks, and fold it into the honey. 

In a separate pan, mix the sugar and water and bring it to a boil without stirring. It should turn caramel in color. Mix this by slowly pouring into the honey while stirring. Cool it until slightly thickened and then add in remaining ingredients.

Line 3 6x8 pans with parchment paper. Divide the mixture amongst the pans, pouring to a 2" depth. Cover with parchment paper and let set for 20 minutes. Cut into squares or bars to serve.

_Po deshe recete mafisheje me thuaj.

Se hapa nje liber te vjeter qe kam ketu dhe po lexoj per nje hallve moraite ( keshtu quhet ) . 

Le qe kot me e shkrujt receten, se ske me gatu gje ti... _

----------


## D&G Feminine

ca koincidence, mafishe bleva dje  :ngerdheshje:  

ai me duket e ka fjalen per mafishet, keto toronat une s'i kisha ngju noiher.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ca koincidence, mafishe bleva dje  
> 
> ai me duket e ka fjalen per mafishet, keto toronat une s'i kisha ngju noiher.


Ai thote se ishte si hallvat, pra e ka per torronat. S'ke provu ndonjehere DG ? Duhen dhembe shteti me i kafshu, se tonat thyhen. Gur, per zotin ! Do te sjell ca per Christmas !

Se u kujtova ! Ishalla se ka per hallvasine... :buzeqeshje: 

DG ndersa hallva shitej lakuriq, keto torronat ishin me qese te holle fare te tejdukshme.
Ja edhe foto me poshte, te kesh nje ide se si duket. Te ngjisnin tek dhembet ato te Shqiperise...lol

http://www.icecreamireland.com/image...Nougat2-sm.jpg

----------


## Zemrushja

Uku mendoj se e ka per hallvat sepse thote se te shkrihen ne goje.. e te te shkrihen mafishet jane.. (boh, cmu kujtua dhe sander mafishja tani  :pa dhembe: )

DG do na bosh ca mafishe po te ardhme andeja e ? Se korazoni perton lol..

----------


## MI CORAZON

Fotoja , se s'mu hapte  e para.

----------


## Zemrushja

Nuk ka dale foto Kore..

----------


## D&G Feminine

cora nga foto me kujtohen pak dhe nga kjo qe thua ngjitej neper dhembe, po prape s'i mbaj mend mire

zemrushe ti nuk shef qe une them "i bleva" jo " i bera"  :shkelje syri: 

p.s. une i shof te dyja fotot  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kopjoni adresen me siper dhe hapeni vete.  :buzeqeshje: 

Une kur e hap nga AOL me del, nga internet explorer s'me hapet. 

ARE WE CLEAR ?!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> zemrushe ti nuk shef qe une them "i bleva" jo " i bera"


U trembe me duket, se po te vijne mysafire.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Zemrushja

> ARE WE CLEAR ?!


Jo, pse te kliremi?? lol..

Me gjith mend kush nga ju te dyja do na boj i her mafishe, apo nuk i benin atehere ne kohen e xhaxhit ca roze e ca te bardha hmmmm yammi..

Nejse, DG e mire, mi boj gati kur te vij lol.. se pertoj me i gjet ku shiten  :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

E pra , do nezim furren ne, per dy copa mafishe qe do ti. 
Kur te vini tek une, do pjekim nje dash ne hell. ( plasa sa e thashe qe kam ble grill te ri ).   :djall sarkastik:

----------


## conman

> ca koincidence, mafishe bleva dje  
> 
> ai me duket e ka fjalen per mafishet, keto toronat une s'i kisha ngju noiher.




ca jane mafishet?

----------


## D&G Feminine

> ca jane mafishet?


meringue cookies

une i bleva te Agata&Valentina ( 79 st and 1st Ave.) po ka plot vende ku mund ti gjesh, te ky ia vlente me ik se kishte lloj lloj djathrash 

cora, nga e thena ne te bere eshte ne mes nje det i tere  :pa dhembe:  
ta gezosh grillen  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> ca jane mafishet?


Ne anglisht quhen macaroons .

----------


## D&G Feminine

nooo macaroons jane si me brume

----------


## MI CORAZON

> nooo macaroons jane si me brume



Po, por kto me pelqejne mua. Pse do lejme gjithe ate conman te  haje mafishe? lol

----------


## Zemrushja

Corre ta gezosh grillin e ri.. mire pra un e DG do dalim te bleme mafishe ne dyqan, ti na piq qingjin ne hell te ta bejme gezuar  :ngerdheshje: .. Conman te na sjelli birrat, kurse bayern coca colat.. si me dembel qe eshte  :pa dhembe:

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Corre ta gezosh grillin e ri.. mire pra un e DG do dalim te bleme mafishe ne dyqan, ti na piq qingjin ne hell te ta bejme gezuar .. Conman te na sjelli birrat, kurse bayern coca colat.. si me dembel qe eshte


Nuk qenke per te shkruar ftesa ti zemrushe, se i bike per shkurt fare.  :kryqezohen:

----------


## Zemrushja

> Nuk qenke per te shkruar ftesa ti zemrushe, se i bike per shkurt fare.


Epo nje kore ka forumi qe kur fillo me bo ftesa mbaro dhe boja tastieres  :pa dhembe: 

boje ti ftesen se gati jam un  :perqeshje:

----------

